# Tapeten-muster?



## Peppl (13. Februar 2004)

Hallo!
Ich habe nun schon bei einigen Homepages so ein Muster im Hintergrund gesehen.(->   http://www.dubtastic.com        )
Kann man sich solche Muster irgendwo runterladen? (wen ja wo)
Oder gibt es ein Tutorial dazu wie man sie macht?

Danke
Peppl


----------



## subzero (13. Februar 2004)

Such nach Flanzlichen Ornamenten, hab sowa auch mal gefragt, könntest es als Font versuchen, und ein Muster draus machen...


----------



## greengoblin (13. Februar 2004)

Hallo,
Tapetenmuster kannst Du ziemlich leicht selber machen. Unten in meiner
Signatur ist der Link zu einem deutschsprachigen Tutorial, wo Du lernen
kannst, wie man nahtlose Muster  aus eigenen Entwürfen machen kann (z.B. als 
Webseitenhintergrund). Es gibt auch eine Menge zum Downloaden.
Gruss
GG


----------



## ~SpArGs~ (14. Februar 2004)

Hier meine zwei Favoriten:

+ http://www.prodtp.ru/modules.php?op=modload&name=Downloads&file=index&req=viewdownload&cid=3

+ http://www.squidfingers.com


----------



## Peppl (16. Februar 2004)

*Danke*

Danke super tipp!


----------

